# Shorinji Kan Jiu Jitsu



## traz

Hey all, I currently study Hapkido but I will have to switch because I am moving to University in fall. At the university, there is a Shorinji Kan Jiu Jitsu club which I am thinking about joining once I move. Obviously I"ll check it out first and see what it's like, but I"m still curious if anyone can give me any information as to what this specific type of jiu jitsu is like, possibly how they train, etc. Also, I have felt that my Hapkido training has some real street applications, and part of the reason I enjoy it is because of its self-defense applications. Can anyone comment on the self-defense applications of this style of jiu jitsu..or even jj in general?

Thanks alot guys!
Traz


----------



## arnisador

Never heard of it.


----------



## Aegis

It's a modern style of jujutsu imported to the UK from Australia a few years a go by Shihan Brian Graham (recently decreased).  It's mostly standing throws and locks, but includes weapons defence, some degree of specific weapons use, multiple attackers, etc.  

I'm not sure how it's taught in various other countries.  I suspect from your language use (fall rather than autumn) that you're in the USA, in which case I really can't comment on the clubs there.  

The best advice I can give is to go and speak to the instructor and see what you think.  If the clubs there are anything like they are here, the first session will probably be free, and the rates will be cheaper than most because the instructors in this style do not usually take home any money from the clubs.


----------



## arnisador

Is it developed from other styles of jujutsu, then, or is it more like Judo or Aikido?


----------



## Aegis

The actual origins are somewhat hazy.  The style comes from another group headed by Matt Komp in Australia, who supposedly learned jujutsu in Japan, though it is altogether possible that what he learned was the full Judo syllabus.  There are supposedly links to Judo, Daito-ryu and Aikido, though how strong these links are is open to debate.

This is one good reason why most clubs don't really include a style history page, and many of us when asked just call it "British Jujutsu" rather than bothering to explain the convoluted links we have to Japanese arts.


----------

